# Whats Your Comfort Food



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 14, 2022)

With cool rainy weather got me thinking about Comfort Food.  I seen Keith Salisbury steak thread and that said now that's my kind of Comfort Food.  What your go to Comfort Food?


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 14, 2022)

I've never really understood the term, but if you're talking about a nasty, fire in the fireplace kind of day, anything that cooks in the oven or cooks on the stovetop
for hours and makes the house smell good. Chili, Ham and Beans or Chuck Roast all fit the bill. The temperatures are dropping like a stone here and it snowed 3" day before yesterday. I did a Chuckie in the Dutch Oven yesterday and it's comforting to know I don't have to cook today because there are plenty of leftovers


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2022)

I will throw out good old hamburger gravy on mash , great cool weather comfort food along with its more sophisticated cousin Shepard's Pie.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 14, 2022)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Grilled cheese and tomato soup.


Another great one and on my list for sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## tbern (Nov 14, 2022)

so far all of the above and probably most of those yet to come after i post mine!

 will add,  mashed potatoes and gravy with any kind of roasted meat, beef, chicken or pork.  mac and cheese,        swiss steak,       soup or stews with a sandwich , and yes, to me, pizza is a comfort food.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 14, 2022)

Homemade Chicken and Noodles over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## fltsfshr (Nov 14, 2022)

Tater Tot Hot Dish There's usually one in the freezer for comfort emergencies

Lightly browned burger & onions mixed with a can of Campbells cream of mushroom soup and a can of Campbells cream of celery. Spread the mix in a square pan and cover it with tater tots. Heat it up till it's hot and the tater tots brown.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 14, 2022)

Chicken and Dumplings.
Any kind of throw-together soup with any kind of meat.
Chili.
Shepard's Pie
Sloppy Joes
Beef Stew
Corned Beef, Cabbage, and Potatoes 
Smothered Pork Chops
Ground meat casserole (no canned soup allowed)

Dang, I'm hungry.


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 14, 2022)

Pot roast.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 14, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Grilled cheese and tomato soup.


We haven't had that since the Mrs. had to start a low sodium diet and we sorely miss it....


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2022)

This is what Teri and I like when the first cold snap arrives 





						Gumbo Basics
					

I have had a few inquiries about gumbo. I don't mind posting a gumbo recipe but I know a million. Its like a how do you cook a pork shoulder? Below are some gumbo basics I have learned and use through the years that will make it easier to understand. Sure if you have a specific gumbo request I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



You’ll need a loaf of French Bread to go with it !


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 14, 2022)

Pizza!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2022)

A good hearty beef stew, or a homemade multi-layer lasagna. The kind of food that tastes better the next day.  

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 14, 2022)

Cold, rainy, and just plain nasty today. got a batch of beef stew in the Crock Pot that I started early this morning. House smells great again and really looking forward to dinner. Will serve with some cheese and garlic Texas toast. 


smokeymose said:


> anything that cooks in the oven or cooks on the stovetop
> for hours and makes the house smell good.


I'll second that motion!!


smokeymose said:


> I did a Chuckie in the Dutch Oven yesterday


I did one just over a week ago. two days in the slow cooker and it was amazing. Also, made thehouse smell great for two days.


sawhorseray said:


> Pizza!


That's not just a pizza. that's enough to feed a small country. I remember that pizza and the thing must have weighed in around 150 pounds or so   I'd sure eat my share though given the opportunity.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2022)

Man, how could I forget pea soup, or grandma's baked beans. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> A good hearty beef stew, or a homemade multi-layer lasagna. The kind of food that tastes better the next day.
> 
> Chris


The only way this and many other meals mentioned are better is with fresh baked bread or rolls.



kilo charlie said:


> Homemade Chicken and Noodles over Mashed Potatoes


Kind of the same lines...but was told grandma used to make something similar to this every Sunday...pretty sure hers was fried chicken where this is baked with egg noodles and gravy over mashed taters with some sweet corn we froze from the summer. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

If I wasn't so dang blasted short minded would have added the pic...ooopppsss!







We also had deviled eggs...after company left since we forgot them in the fridge!

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 14, 2022)

''SOP'' (instead if SOS) ...  Big ol backed potato all smashed up with a bag of Creamed Chip Beef poured all over the top of it.. little bit of sour cream and chives ...


----------



## tbern (Nov 14, 2022)

adding, calico beans


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 14, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> If I wasn't so dang blasted short minded would have added the pic...ooopppsss!
> 
> View attachment 648616
> 
> ...




I'd mix that all together!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 14, 2022)

Yeah.....Pretty much anything that takes me back to my grandmothers table of my childhood.  She could do wonders with the simplest of ingredients. And no matter how hard I try I cant get my biscuits to be anything like hers. 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> I'd mix that all together!


Pretty sure that happened after the pic, always do! Just doesn't make a pretty picture. 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Nov 14, 2022)

Chili green or red are tops pics.  Love Pizza, stews soups too.


----------



## LoydB (Nov 14, 2022)

My grandparents lived on the coast, fried gulf shrimp, oysters and fries or onion rings are mine. We would always call them on a pay phone (this was hundreds of years ago) when we were an hour out, and it would all be frying when we walked through the door.


----------



## Burlymanchef (Nov 14, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> With cool rainy weather got me thinking about Comfort Food.  I seen Keith Salisbury steak thread and that said now that's my kind of Comfort Food.  What your go to Comfort Food?


That overcast day being yesterday with snow in SW Michigan brought Chili to mind!      Going to college in Milwaukee fall, snow and cold brought us to "Real Chili". IT rolled on a Cincy style plaform Chili, options were beans or no beans on top.. And spaghetti on the bottom if you wanted it. Always schredded cheddar for me with vinegar and and extra chili powder!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> Tater Tot Hot Dish There;s usually one in the freezer for comfort emergencies
> 
> Lightly browned burger & onions mixed with a can of Campbells cream of mushroom soup and a can of Campbells cream of celery. Spread the mix in a square pan and cover it with tater tots. Heat it up till it's hot and the tater tots brown.


Great entry to this!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 14, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Homemade Chicken and Noodles over Mashed Potatoes


Homemade chicken noodle soup for us...


----------



## willy2763 (Nov 14, 2022)

Mine would be a good meat sauce cooking for spaghetti or rigatoni with garlic bread in the oven!


----------



## tbern (Nov 14, 2022)

Smoked meatloaf,            scalloped potatoes, with or without ham


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't often reply to a thread twice, tho in this instance I feel obligated. BS flattop brisket-bacon-cheeseburger, homemade bun, caramelized onions. Lot of you guys are weird! RAY


----------



## Retired Spook (Nov 14, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't often reply to a thread twice, tho in this instance I feel obligated. BS flattop brisket-bacon-cheeseburger, homemade bun, caramelized onions. Lot of you guys are weird! RAY
> View attachment 648645
> 
> 
> View attachment 648646


Looks great Ray - you grind your own burgers from brisket???

I've always ground mine from Prime chuck roasts but I've been thinking about trying a brisket one of these days...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't often reply to a thread twice, tho in this instance I feel obligated. BS flattop brisket-bacon-cheeseburger, homemade bun, caramelized onions. Lot of you guys are weird! RAY
> View attachment 648645
> 
> 
> View attachment 648646


Glad you're finally getting to know us weird guys!   
Mighty fine looking burger!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 14, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Any kind of throw-together soup with any kind of meat.
> 
> Dang, I'm hungry.


My wife and I call the above soup "Jesus Soup" because I usually make a huge pot out of stuff that's aging in the fridge. Tonight was inspired by this thread. Turned out GREAT. 

Sausage Potato and Carrot Soup

Ingredients
1.5-2 lbs bulk sausage, any type
½ to 1 onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves, chopped
6-8 Yukon gold potatoes, chopped small
1 large apple, chopped
6-8 carrots, sliced, or
1 package frozen carrots, thawed
1 Tbs Better-Than-Bouillon Chicken paste
4 cups boiling water
1 ½ cups cream, or half n half, or coconut milk.
1 tsp dried parsley
1 tsp dried basil
½ tsp Mexican oregano (1 tsp regular oregano)
½ tsp mustard powder
½ tsp black pepper

Directions
Brown and breakup bulk sausage.

Add onion, garlic, apple, potatoes, and carrots. Stir to mix thoroughly.

Add rest of ingredients. Stir to mix.

Bring to a simmer and cook for 20 minutes.

Use a potato masher and mash about halfway to leave chunks and thicken the soup a little.

Serve with crusty bread.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 14, 2022)

Oh yes and anything Italian-pasta, lasagna, baked Ziti, etc.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2022)

To me comfort food and the weather goes together. Cold weather especially…homemade meatloaf, with mashed potatoes and sweet peas.  Or homemade chili in the crockpot with some sweet cornbread.   And don’t forget ham n bean soup with cornbread…


----------



## BB-que (Nov 14, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> With cool rainy weather got me thinking about Comfort Food.  I seen Keith Salisbury steak thread and that said now that's my kind of Comfort Food.  What your go to Comfort Food?


Beef n noodles with mashed potato’s and roasted carrots


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 14, 2022)

Everything above sounds good , but for me 
My chicken stew and Dough Boys  ( posted last winter  )







David


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 14, 2022)

Soup.  My wife is on her 4th round of chicken soup.
I haven't even made my customary batch of minestrone.  Didn't have time this fall.
I do have left over sloppy mac'n'cheese that will get some added potatoes to make it a soup.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 14, 2022)

This would be mine...... the world could be falling down around me, and I would have a gleam in my eye and smile on my face....


----------



## mosparky (Nov 14, 2022)

For me almost anything homemade, built more for taste than magazine pictures. From something simple like a Mater Sammich to a well fried pork chop with taters and gravy to something on the order of Squibbs Jambalaya.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 15, 2022)

Wow!  So many great dishes mentioned.  Now I'm hungry for chicken and dumplings.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 15, 2022)

Still early Brian, start now and will be ready for supper,    

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 15, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Still early Brian, start now and will be ready for supper,
> 
> David


Yeah.  Going Sams to get a rotisserie this morning.  Also use the bones to make stock.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 15, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Another great one and on my list for sometime in the next couple weeks.


I still have one more serving of your soup in freezer.  Man that was good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 15, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> sloppy mac'n'cheese


That's a new one on me


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2022)

Had fried meatballs , brown mushroom gravy and eggs noodles for Sunday supper . Allspice and sour cream in the meatballs . Man they're good .


----------



## cutplug (Nov 15, 2022)

All the cold weather favs. Chili and chile, soups and pasta's and bread!
 Could use a big bowl of the Green Chile that has been posted recently.
 Have a soup potluck at work on Monday and am going to use 

 chilerelleno

 Red Pozole for my take. 
 Have to think about that tater tot hot mess for a minute, okay I will try anything once!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 15, 2022)

I guess it depends on the weather. Cold wintery months, I'd be looking for a big pasta dish- lasagna, or sausage and peppers. Anytime the weather outside cooperates it's a big plate of wings.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 15, 2022)

Goulash, and lots of it for cold and dreary days around here.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2022)

Good question!

*Cold Weather:* Soups/Stews/Chili  I love it all but chili is kind of in it's own category but fits in my cold weather comfort food

*Sweets*: Chocolate.  Actual real chocolate.  Not products using palm kernel/palm oil.  It's gotta be real chocolate for me.  With peanuts or caramel or other inclusions in it is good as well but must be real chocolate for the chocolate portion lol.

*After Drinking*: Starting the day after I drink, for 4-5 days after, I get what feels like a mild case of the flu if I have any alcohol (fermented, non-fermented, gluten free, grain free, etc. etc., simply all alcohol).  So my immediate go-to when I wake up after drinking is a good hot high quality pizza plus some tomato sauce pasta!  Then it moves to Chinese buffet/everything.  Also Sushi is big for me during this time.
Because my body temp runs hot I also like having ice cream for the sweet/desert comfort food.

I think my body just needs a ton of carbs for energy to get right hahaha.


I'm sure there are other times for comfort food consideration but these are the ones that immediately come to mind :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2022)

MAC-N-CHEESE
Al


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 15, 2022)

Meatloaf and Brown Gravy
Lasagna and Garlic Bread
Meaty Spicy Chili
Red Beans and Rice
Vegetable Beef Soup


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 15, 2022)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup (Seems to be a favorite, here.)
Navy bean soup with a smoked ham hock
My mother's fried chicken (which I've never been able to duplicate. Maybe because she made it in an old electric skillet with a cover and the big element that plugged into the side?)


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 15, 2022)

Just plain ole mashed potatoes and homemade chicken gravy will do me.  Next up would be my tuna casserole.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2022)

A hearty beef stew is great. Last night it was Reubens with fries. Tonight it'll be beef stew. Slow cooked last night. Finishing now. After Roberts stew. I had to do it. Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 15, 2022)

Look what the wife made for dinner tonight:


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Look what the wife made for dinner tonight:


Now that's what I'm talking about!! Comfort food at it's finest. That looks so darned good I'm not even gonna make any jokes about dem tooths  Just send me a couple quarts....please.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!! Comfort food at it's finest. That looks so darned good I'm not even gonna make any jokes about dem tooths  Just send me a couple quarts....please.
> 
> Robert


It's all soft food Robert. No tooths required.

That's some good looking soup Justin, and just in time for the cold weather setting in. 

Chris


----------



## tbern (Nov 15, 2022)

Awesome looking soup!! Reminds me of how my mom made it for us as kids!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 15, 2022)

Pork posole with red or green or both Chile and either pork or chicken. I also make a cream based ham and potato soup, more like a cream chowder style.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2022)

I have a Guinness stew coming up this week that all you comfort food lovers will enjoy. Look for it Thursday I think


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2022)

tallbm said:


> *Sweets*: Chocolate. Actual real chocolate.


That's a Guilty Pleasure. 

Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz bar and Lindor Truffles by Lindt are my only two chocolate guilty pleasures.


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 15, 2022)

Chicken fried steak or a chicken fried pork chop
mashed taters
cream gravy made from the grease you fried your meat in
homemade slow simmered green beans 
soft fluffy buttery homespun roll or a fat fresh biscuit to dip in the gravy

Done right, that combo beats any steak of any kind.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 15, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Chicken fried steak or a chicken fried pork chop
> mashed taters
> cream gravy made from the grease you fried your meat in
> homemade slow simmered green beans
> ...


Holey moley, now you did it, my chicken sausage no longer sounds so good for tonight's dinner!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!! Comfort food at it's finest. That looks so darned good I'm not even gonna make any jokes about dem tooths  Just send me a couple quarts....please.
> 
> Robert


I went to the dentist. Said I had a pretty smile. I left. No charge. Thinking about dropping my dental insurance. And thanks for the compliment on the homemade chicken n noodles on mashed taters. 


gmc2003 said:


> It's all soft food Robert. No tooths required.
> 
> That's some good looking soup Justin, and just in time for the cold weather setting in.
> 
> Chris


Ohhh Chris, you know me too well. It sure got cold here quick and this plate of chicken n noodles with mashed taters hit the spot. 


tbern said:


> Awesome looking soup!! Reminds me of how my mom made it for us as kids!!


Thanks! Appreciate ya!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> That's a Guilty Pleasure.
> 
> Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz bar and Lindor Truffles by Lindt are my only two chocolate guilty pleasures.


Mmmmmmm u know what I'm talking about! :D


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2022)

Last nights beef stew.








Delicious!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Look what the wife made for dinner tonight:
> View attachment 648701


MAN that looks good!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I have a Guinness stew coming up this week that all you comfort food lovers will enjoy. Look for it Thursday I think


I'm  looking forward to that!


noboundaries said:


> That's a Guilty Pleasure.
> 
> Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz bar and Lindor Truffles by Lindt are my only two chocolate guilty pleasures.


I headed to Trader Joe's today.  My quarterly visit.


Steve H said:


> Last nights beef stew.


That looks killer Steve!


----------



## tbern (Nov 16, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Last nights beef stew.
> 
> View attachment 648735
> 
> ...


that looks so awesome and delicious!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I'm  looking forward to that!
> 
> I headed to Trader Joe's today.  My quarterly visit.
> 
> That looks killer Steve!


Thanks Brian!


tbern said:


> that looks so awesome and delicious!!


Thank you!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 16, 2022)

LOTS of great comfort foods posted and many are my got tos.  I admit comfort food to me typically is hearty winter fare but would agree with the others that is seasonal.  

Just wanted to add that I got an InstaPot a while back and got into making stock.  I am AMAZED what it does to dishes, especially comfort food dishes like these.  Doesn't take much to do it either, like 1/2C of stock to a dish.  Super easy to make with the IP too.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2022)

My wife's comfort food is potato soup. Hers is a simple recipe from her Depression-era parents. It has potatoes and onions boiled in chicken stock, salt, pepper, and powdered milk. Her grandfather was a potato and onion farmer, which is evident from the ingredients. Her grandparents actually traveled from Texas to NM and back to Texas in a covered wagon around 1900, but that's another story.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2022)

Dang, this thread is bringing back comfort recipes I've long forgotten. 

My Italian mom used to make something called "Tee-aaa-lah." I have no idea how it is actually spelled, and haven't been able to find it online. It is chopped bacon fried crisp, cubed potatoes, chopped onion and garlic, chicken stock, and sliced zucchini. Served with home-baked bread. Sometimes she'd add fresh green beans and/or spinach. I've got the ingredients! And a loaf of bread is proofing in the oven as I type. Time to make a batch of Tee-aaa-lah tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## tbern (Nov 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> My wife's comfort food is potato soup. Hers is a simple recipe from her Depression-era parents. It has potatoes and onions boiled in chicken stock, salt, pepper, and powdered milk. Her grandfather was a potato and onion farmer, which is evident from the ingredients. Her grandparents actually traveled from Texas to NM and back to Texas in a covered wagon around 1900, but that's another story.


very interesting about the covered wagon trips!! the potato and onion recipe sounds good, would you mind sharing the amounts of the ingredients for the recipe?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> very interesting about the covered wagon trips!! the potato and onion recipe sounds good, would you mind sharing the amounts of the ingredients for the recipe?



I'd love to...if I had them. She just throws things in a pot and seasons to taste, but I'll do my best from what I've seen her do. She demands I write down my recipes, but she keeps hers to herself. 

My Wife's Depression-era Potato Soup
4 large russet potatoes, peeled, cubed 1" (can use 6 to 8 if the russets are small, like 4-5 inches)
1 large onion, chopped
2 quarts chicken stock
1 cup powdered milk. 
Salt and pepper to taste
Water or stock to thin if too thick

Place the cubed potatoes and chopped onion in a Dutch oven. Add the chicken stock (she only uses Swanson's or homemade, and NOT the low salt version).

Bring to a simmer then cook for 20 minutes until potatoes are VERY soft.

Slowly add the powdered milk while stirring to dissolve and prevent clumps. 

Use a potato masher to break up the potatoes a little to thicken the soup. Leave some potato chunks.

Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## tbern (Nov 16, 2022)

very kind of you to do this!!  thanks!!
i totally understand about not measuring ingredients, i do this a lot also!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> My wife's comfort food is potato soup.


Potato soup is a staple around here, we love it...


----------



## fltsfshr (Nov 16, 2022)

Here's another favorite comfort food Boston Clam Chowder. Boston clam is like New England Clam but with onions and bacon added.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Or you can make Conchaclam chowder. 1/2 Boston Clam & 1/2 Bahamian Conch.
They don't mix until you stir them and you can play with your food.
Comfort in a bowl.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2022)

I've made potato soups that included bacon, cream, half n half, cheese, carrots, a variety of spices, etc, but I cannot call them "potato soup." My wife ate the soup above so often when young that the words "potato soup" create an expectation against which anything I make is measured. After hearing "that's not potato soup" too many times to count, I now name any potato soup I make something else, and she loves it with no comparisons. 

It pays to pay attention.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 16, 2022)

Something greasy like a cheesesteak or a couple smash burgers.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I now name any potato soup I make something else


XYZ soup with potatoes... I will say we love crumbled bacon in ours...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I've made potato soups that included bacon, cream, half n half, cheese, carrots, a variety of spices, etc, but I cannot call them "potato soup." My wife ate the soup above so often when young that the words "potato soup" create an expectation against which anything I make is measured. After hearing "that's not potato soup" too many times to count, I now name any potato soup I make something else, and she loves it with no comparisons.
> 
> It pays to pay attention.


Quite some time ago I had a craving for goulash...but not the type with alot of liquid.  What I ended up with was very thick...could stand a fork up in it...it was perfect!  My wife nicknamed it " slump"!

Ryan


----------



## tbern (Nov 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Quite some time ago I had a craving for goulash...but not the type with alot of liquid.  What I ended up with was very thick...could stand a fork up in it...it was perfect!  My wife nicknamed it " slump"!
> 
> Ryan


Can't believe I forgot to mention goulash earlier, awesome comfort food!!  Slump sounds delicious to me!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2022)

I love a hearty bowl of potato chowder. Here's my take on it.





						Potato soup
					

Since there has been a bit of talk in regards to potato soup I got the urge for some for dinner tonight.  I conjured this up quite a long time ago after. Believe it or not. Campbell's beans and franks soup from when I was growing up. This time I only made 2 changes.    The fixings: 1 pound thick...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2022)

Guinness beef stew. I'll share more details later this evening


----------



## tbern (Nov 16, 2022)

That looks so good!!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2022)

DAAAAMMM! That looks amazing Jake! When I was in New Zealand. I had it with lamb. I would love to know that recipe!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2022)

Steve H said:


> DAAAAMMM! That looks amazing Jake! When I was in New Zealand. I had it with lamb. I would love to know that recipe!


First time I made it I used lamb. Loved it! Emily prefers beef and that's all we do now. Lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 16, 2022)

My wife made a pan meal last night.  Same ingredients as stew except she doesn't like gravy.


----------



## Danblacksher (Nov 19, 2022)

I have formed an addiction the these. Hot dogs made from pork loin and brisket trim, homemade New Orleans French bread buns, homemade chipotle Mayo, Cincinnati venison hot dog chili, homemade pickles and pickled red onions with cheese!


----------



## forktender (Nov 19, 2022)

Tamales, or a nice Italian deli cold cut sandwich on a sourdough hard roll.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2022)

One of my comfort foods is stuffed cabbage rolls. . .(Halupki)

In January of 2020 I posted the recipe and it made it to the Carousel.

I have enclosed the the recipe for those who love those little hand grenades!






						Comfort Food For The Soul !
					

With the holidays over I already miss creating tasty concoctions.  Sooooo since I have the day off I decided to make my favorite comfort food. . . Halupkis!    Separating the leaves from the cabbage heads     Beef & Pork  NOTE:  The dark spot on the Eye of Round is a speck of parsley,  not a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Enjoy,

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> That's a Guilty Pleasure.
> 
> Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz bar and Lindor Truffles by Lindt are my only two chocolate guilty pleasures.


Man I been loving that Dark Chocolate Coffee Buzz!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Coffee Buzz Buzz Buzz bar


I will give you one.  These are the bomb.  I love them on Deviled Eggs.  I would show you the ones I just did but they kind of fell out of my over full fridge!  They where sitting on a Brisket I smoking and giving to a friend next week.  At least they still taste good.


----------



## SherryT (Dec 23, 2022)

From scratch...

Chicken-n-dumplings (with FLAT dumplings, not biscuits!)
Vegetable Beef soup and fried hot water cornbread
Biscuits and sausage gravy


NOT from scratch...

There is only one...Cheeseburger Macaroni Hamburger Helper (beat me, stomp me, I've loved it since the first time I ate it MANY years ago)


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 24, 2022)

simple toast or muffin with butter and cinnamon sugar. the same with butter and peanut butter and a cold glass of milk.
tonight (or this morning) is going to be accompanied with eggnog and brandy.. I'll be comfy! lol


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2022)

SherryT said:


> Chicken-n-dumplings (with FLAT dumplings, not biscuits!)



Mine was also Chicken and dough boys ( dumplings ). More like a stew for us , thicker sauce

David


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2022)

Today is a prime day for a bowl of soup or chowder. Thinking about my bean chowder.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2022)

Steve H said:


> my bean chowder.



How would this be done , sorry other than beans what's in it Steve.
Like a corn chowder.?
David


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> How would this be done , sorry other than beans what's in it Steve.
> Like a corn chowder.?
> David


Here's my take on it. 





						Soup de jour.
					

Yesterday was cool and rainy, so I deemed it a soup day. And bean soup it is. I kept this pretty simple. 4 cans cannellini beans rinsed and drained. 1 large white onion diced and sautéed until soft 1 pound thick sliced bacon cooked till crispy and drained. Then broken up. 1 pack lil smokies. Cut...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Here's my take on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes that you Steve I remember that now , I like all the ingredients, was going to make a small chili for supper while I prep all the foods for tomorrow
Might change it up to a variation of this 

Thanks Steve

David


----------



## SherryT (Dec 24, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Mine was also Chicken and dough boys ( dumplings ). More like a stew for us , thicker sauce
> 
> David
> 
> View attachment 652143



Oh don't get me wrong...I'll tear UP a bowl of dumplings REGARDLESS of what "kind" of dumplings they are, but I was raised on the flat ones.

One of the oddest "dumpling" dishes I ever had was collard greens and "corn dodgers" (basically a cornmeal doughboy)...it was WONDERFUL (but I love collards, though...not a lot of folks do).

Oh...ham and dumplings are pretty darned good, too!

Sigh...I guess we can agree I love dumplings!


----------

